# Amplificador Acoustech 6000 B-S, ni idea...



## EdgardoCas (Oct 24, 2015)

Voy a necesitar que me auxilien.
Llegó a mis manos esta reliquia, revisé y encuentro que tiene volado un fusible de la fuente (2A), lo cambio, conecto el aparato y logro por un pequeño lapso un sonido bien grave y contundente en un canal y ruido de alterna en otro. Vuelvo a revisar y voló el mismo fusible. Retiro las plaquetas correspondientes a esa rama de la fuente (en la más chica hay una resistencia de 1K que cambié, se nota..), vuelvo a cambiar el fusible (que ahora no salta) y mido las tensiones en la salida de la fuente: tiene indicado (de izquierda a derecha)-B (da cerca de -40v), M, +B, +B y +B (que dan casi +40), todo bien, cuando conecto las plaquetas, se quema el fusible.
Otro problema es que los transistores de salida están borrados, solo pude leer los 2 más chicos (en el centro) con una lupa y mucho esfuerzo, son 2SD319, a los otros, los más externos no los puedo leer.
Subo fotos y espero instrucciones. Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2015)

Revisar transistores de salida y driver´s de la placa que quema el fusible.


Para futuras pruebas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 24, 2015)

Gracias Fogonazo, otra cuestión: es posible deducir cuáles son los NN y conseguir esos transistores acá en Argentina y a precio lógico?
Gracias por la paciencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2015)

Es un amplificador con varios años de fabricado, no creo que tengas inconvenientes en encontrar los transistores o un reemplazo mas moderno.
Para detectar cual es el PnP y cual el NpN habrá que revisar el circuito.

Esta puede ser una alternativa: *MJ15003/4*, seguramente superior a los originales.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 26, 2015)

Necesito también, conocer las diferencias entre el 4000 y el 6000; ya que hay poquísima información en la web, y por imágenes se me hace una tremenda confusión porque hay un 4000 con un control de graves y agudos, y otro (igual que el 6000) con graves y agudos separados para cada canal.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2015)

Por que no vas probando con las plaquetas de salida *de a una* 

Vas a tener que hacer un CapacitorElectroliticidio che.

En cuanto a los transistores , levantá el diagrama de la etapa de potencia y los sacamos en 5 minutos.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 26, 2015)

Esta puede servir Dosme?, la etapa de salida propiamente dicha son los 2tr encapsulados el nn y el 2SD319.
P.D.: leí en alguna parte que Acoustech copió los amplificadores de Holimar (?)


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 26, 2015)

Bueno. Lamentablemente encontré un tr de la salida en corto, es el natalia-natalia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2015)

Hace 40 años atrás los transistores PnP eran bastante exóticos, así que se me ocurre que es un NpN posiblemente otro *2SD319*.

Levanta el esquema (Circuito) de la etapa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2015)

Fijate en la etapa que si funciona , si ambos son NPN ?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 27, 2015)

Gracias por las respuestas, ahora no estoy en casa, pero pude ver el datasheet del 2SD319, es npn y dice también que disipa de máxima 100w, serán los 2 iguales?? (digo el par de cada canal)


----------



## cervecero96 (Dic 1, 2015)

A fines de los 70s trabajé en el servico tecnico de Acoustech, estaban en Flores, cerca de San Pedrito.
Los transistores de salida para el 4000BS y el 6000BS son los mismos, el 2SD319 x 2, la salida es cuasicomplentaria, se medían y dependiendo de los resultados iban para uno u otro equipo.
Los capacitores poliestes también se medían y se marcaban con un color de pintura para que ambos canales quedaran iguales.
Los fusibles eran exclusivamente de la marca Yieki, a los potenciómetros solo se les podía colocar una grasa dorada que no recuerdo la marca.
Todo era controlado. Realmente un excelente amplificador.
No tengo el circuito, pero se puede reparar sin problemas, yo tengo un 6000BS que compre hace un tiempo.
Espero que puedas reparar el tuyo.
Saludos.


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 16, 2020)

Hola, veo que este tema es viejo pero no pierdo la fe. Estoy por ponerme a restaurar una de estas joyitas de la industria nacional y me encuentro que manos creativas han pasado especialmente por la fuente de alimentacion. 
Alguien tendra una buena foto de la fuente o podra amablemente darme un detalle de los componentes? si tuviera el circuito seria PERFECTO.

Muchas Gracias!


----------

